# EasyStone - does it work with CorelX6 (64bit)



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if EasyStone will work with Corel X6 (64bit)? 

I have emailed them but rarely get a response so thought I would ask here in case someone knows.

TIA


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I have easy stone but use Corel x5, 32 bit processor. The person who created easy stone is on these forums, user name is katraux (kevin). Try sending him a personal message, I have also experienced a delay with regular email. I actually purchased easy stone from digitalcuttersplus.com (ask for Brenda), she works with Kevin and she may get back to you more quickly.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah...I know he is here. I have X5 and that is what I was using but I thought I remembered there being an X6 version...just not sure if it is 32 bit or 64 bit. 

By chance maybe he will see this and respond.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I have used the 64-bit version in the past but I am now using the 32bit because I have other products that I need to use the 32-bit version with -- don't want to keep switching.

I think you would be safest using the 32-bit version.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Brenda
thanks for your reply. When you say you are using the 32 bit version...is that Corel X6 or EasyStone? 

I might be better off using the 32 bit version of Corel as I too have other macros that I want to use and hate having to switch back to X5.

I did get DrawStones working on X6 64 bit but can't use RStones and wasn't sure about Easy Stone. I probably use Rstones the most as I am still trying to get used to Easy Stone. But figured if EasyStone worked in 64 bit then I would just try to stick with it and not use RStones.

Another quick question about EasyStone...do you know if there is a one step replace feature like there is in DizzyShape? I know you can mark an object but it seems like the only way I could get the same results was to do two step...resize/replace and then rename/fill. Is this correct when you want to replace smaller dots (that aren't necessarily rhinestones to Easy Stone) with a rhinestone of a different size and color?


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Chris,
I meant I am using Corel Draw x6 32-bit with Easy Stone. I have used Easy Stone with my 64-bit version of Corel Draw and it worked fine. I switched back temporarily to the 32-bit version for other reasons.

I believe you are correct in your statement about resizing circles that Easy Stone doesn't see as rhinestones. Hopefully Kevin will see this and chime in.

Brenda




idelements said:


> Brenda
> thanks for your reply. When you say you are using the 32 bit version...is that Corel X6 or EasyStone?
> 
> I might be better off using the 32 bit version of Corel as I too have other macros that I want to use and hate having to switch back to X5.
> ...


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you noticed any difference in Corel X6 using the 32 bit vs the 64 bit as far as speed? The speed in which the program responds is supposed to have been improved in X6..wondering if that is from the 64 bit or just from the improvements in the program itself.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I honestly haven't noticed any difference at all.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

idelements said:


> Does anyone know if EasyStone will work with Corel X6 (64bit)?



The current version does not work with CorelDRAW X6 64bit... You would need to install CorelDRAW 32bit... We will have a new version which will work with both 32bit and 64bit versions of CorelDRAW X6.




idelements said:


> Do you know if there is a one step replace feature like there is in DizzyShape? I know you can mark an object but it seems like the only way I could get the same results was to do two step...resize/replace and then rename/fill. Is this correct when you want to replace smaller dots (that aren't necessarily rhinestones to Easy Stone) with a rhinestone of a different size and color?


The Resize/Replace and then Rename and fill is probably about the same amount of steps... But you can do it the Dizzy Shaping way with Easy Stone as well.

Like with Dizzy Shaping you do need a reference object first... 

Then on the Selections tab as shown below you would click on Mark Obj... (Yours will look slightly different).

Then select the shapes you want to replace with your reference object and then choose Apply Selection...










I created a short video that will probably explain it a little better...

Easy Stone

Hopefully that answers your question?...


Kevin


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

The problem I noticed with the resize/replace and then the rename/fill is you have to make you selection of stones twice as the macro doesn't keep the stones selected after you apply the resize/replace function.

I will try the Apply Selection..seems more straight forward.

Kevin...I will email you with the other questions I have.

Thanks!
Chris


----------

